# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Weekly plant focus Hygrophila corymbosa



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hygrophila corymbosa, aka Giant Hygro, Green Temple.

Species:

Hygrophila corymbosa synm: Nomaphila stricta

variants: H. corymbosa siemensis, (narrow leaf)
H corymbosa siemensis small leaf, (even narrower)
H corymbosa Compacta, a cultivar (man made) a short variety.
H corymbosa var augustifolia and salicifolia, known as "Willow leaf Hygro"

Corymbosa typicaly has thick, woody stems and other than the compacta variety, grows quite tall and standard corymbosa has quite large leafs that can take up as much room in a large tank as a sword plant. It needs fairly bright light and does not like shade. If it is too crowded or the light is too weak, leaves will fall off the lower portions of the stems and become top heavy with growth only at the tops of the stems. With plenty of light and C02 it can remain quite bushy.

Here is a picture of it growing in my 100 gallon tank a few years ago:










As you can see, it fills up a whole back corner easily and is quite bushy.

Please share your experiences with any of these varieties and show pictures if you have them!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hygrophila corymbosa, aka Giant Hygro, Green Temple.

Species:

Hygrophila corymbosa synm: Nomaphila stricta

variants: H. corymbosa siemensis, (narrow leaf)
H corymbosa siemensis small leaf, (even narrower)
H corymbosa Compacta, a cultivar (man made) a short variety.
H corymbosa var augustifolia and salicifolia, known as "Willow leaf Hygro"

Corymbosa typicaly has thick, woody stems and other than the compacta variety, grows quite tall and standard corymbosa has quite large leafs that can take up as much room in a large tank as a sword plant. It needs fairly bright light and does not like shade. If it is too crowded or the light is too weak, leaves will fall off the lower portions of the stems and become top heavy with growth only at the tops of the stems. With plenty of light and C02 it can remain quite bushy.

Here is a picture of it growing in my 100 gallon tank a few years ago:










As you can see, it fills up a whole back corner easily and is quite bushy.

Please share your experiences with any of these varieties and show pictures if you have them!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think I got my green temple from you, Robert, many many months ago. Awesome plants to grow and really nice to look at. I guess I won't be having the problem with the new law as I plan on keeping all of mine







They just keep on surprising me with their strong adaptibility in different environments. Lighting is also not an issue with this plant, provided you give them at least 1.5w/gal. I even have some growing emersed in my backyard, and they turned red! Just an amazing plant with minimal fuss!

Paul


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

One of my favorite plants. Definitely not a choice for a small tank. Under some conditions the leaves can get 7 inches long. The leaves grow in pairs from opposite sides of the stem, so a single plant can span more than 14 inches. Usually they stay smaller than that, but a 10-inch span is not unusual.


Roger Miller


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

new law? Don't get this confused with Hygrophila polysperma. Corymbosa is not a restricted plant anywhere to my knowledge.


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi everyone, I have to say the the corymbosa strain 'compacta' is my favorite. The plant is so bright with the tightly packed leaves. It really brightens up the tank. It grows very slowly so it can be kept is smaller tanks very easily. Ray


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

So only polysperma is illegal? That's a relief









Paul


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am glad someone commented on compacta! How tall does the plant get for you Ray?


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Robert, I've only had it for about two months and I can't really say it has grown much at all. It has filled in very nicely. I have it in 3 or 4 different tanks ranging from 20 high to a 75. All the tanks have double light strips and get CO2. Ray


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Hi everyone. Do you think is a beautiful plant to let reaching the surface? I've observed that surface leaves when emerge forces the stem to curve a little. Other aspect to mark in the cultivation of the specie is that Ancistrus dolichopterus likes it very much








The best. Maurici.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

is H. siamensis small leaf referred to by tropica as 53B? does anybody have examples of the siemensis and it's small leaf form?


----------



## CALV (Mar 19, 2004)

I also have a couple of these, in fact I recently posted on this board to identify it as I didnt know its name. They do indeed grow big, mine regularly grows right out of the water and needs cutting back.


----------

